# Are you tired of cold feet while on stand?



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Last year I remember bow hunting when it was 9 degrees in the morning. Sitting in my stand with frozen feet after about 3 hours, I had go back to the truck to get the feeling back in them. I had toe warmers in my boots, but they didn't seem to make any difference at all. So this year I decided to invest a little bit of money in the Artic Shield boot blankets. Wow what a difference. Once I am in my stand, I just put them over my boots and I sit their in awesome comfort all day long. 
Now I will say that the coldest morning so far that I have hunted was 21 degrees. I used them and never got any chill in my feet. If I was out in 9 degrees again, I would probably just put in one of those body warmer things in the boot blanket and it would keep my feet comfortable. 
So just giving anyone a heads up who suffer thru frozen feet for no reason. Like I did for years. The Artic Shields work awesomely.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have these as well since I have cold feet all the time if I'm not moving. If your in a ground blind I found it helps to take boots off and put on these boot blankets. Way warmer that way


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mickey Mouse boots, type I (-20F) and II (-60F) will get the job done. I picked up two pair while in the service and never looked back. You could wear dress socks and your feet would stay warm while on stand (been there, done that).


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The insulated over booties were suggested on a thread last year, and since i like un insulated boots i got a pair of arctic shileds and tried them out. They're awesome and they take up very little space in my pack. Also theyre way cheaper than buying a huge pair of super insulated rubber boots. I like un insulated boots bc my feet dont sweat as much when im walking.


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Did some research on the Mickey Mouse boots, That will be my next pair. Thanks for the information


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If I'm stand hunting in extreme cold temps(0-10 degrees) I only wear a pair of cotton socks while walking in.
Once in stand, boots and cottons come off...pair of very thin nylon dress socks, or better yet...a pair of momma's knee high silks go on, then the cotton, then a pair of wools. The silks lets the sweat go through away from the skin and which is absorbed by the cotton. The wool keeps the heat in.
Main thing is to get the moisture away from the skin and have boots big enough that your feet aren't packed in the boot.
Feet have just never got cold that way.


----------

